# 60 days and no AF after bfn



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi i am a 29 day cycle normally, just had my 2nd attempt at ivf in july which was another BFN for me, bleed for 2 days which started on otd and have had nothing since, its almost 60 days 2 full cycles worth, i know i have ovulated so  i am at a loss as why no AF didn't follow after this,  i also have done a hpt just in the hope but nothing, could anybody help shed some light here please, its starting to worry me now. x


----------



## justineb (Sep 4, 2010)

Habuiah

I think  you should go to a Gp and also ring your clinic and discuss with them, maybe ask for a scan, get some bloods done.

Justineb


----------

